
Minnesota Taxes the Rich, Pays Workers More, And–Shocking–The Economy Improves - happy-go-lucky
https://www.fastcoexist.com/3065280/minnesota-taxes-the-rich-pays-workers-more-and-shocking-the-economy-improves
======
i_don_t_know
The problem with articles like this is that there are just too many variables
that affect the budget, employment, etc. For example, the current governor has
been in office for five years. That means the previous one was in office from
2003-2011, in other words when the 2008-2009 recession hit. That puts his
economic performance in perspective.

Another example, my country Germany is doing really well economically not
because of what the current government is doing, but because of what the
1998-2005 government did. And because we benefit from a relatively weak Euro
and low interest rates. It makes the current government look good but they
don't really deserve it (and they don't plan ahead for when times are worse
again, imo).

So it may well be that the policies that the current governor has put in place
have contributed to the good economic situation in the state. But a lot of
other factors may also be responsible.

tldr correlation != causation (it might be, and it might not be)

------
Trisell
The last paragraph of this article exemplifies what is wrong with political
discourse in this country. I'm a right leaning individual, and I was
interested in the data in the article, but the insult at the end of the
article was unneeded. It was a great way to take a relevant story with good
data, and turn off any reader who leans right with a petty insult at the end.

~~~
jefurii
> It's a great story, and shows that the protectionist right-wing creed of low
> taxes, and low pay for employees, along with minimal public investment, is
> bunk. Perhaps, if the right is serious about "making the country great," and
> about promoting business, instead of just adhering to anti-left dogma, then
> we'll see more states that follow governor Dayton's business-friendly lead.

Is that the "insult" you're talking about?

------
orasis
A factor in my leaving the state was the tax rate.

~~~
orasis
People have downvoted my comment which was a simple factual statement.

Just because data doesn't fit ones narrative doesn't mean you should reject
the data.

------
lwhalen
I'm curious to see what happens when 'the rich' take their toys and go
elsewhere.

~~~
tzs
[http://angryflower.com/348.html](http://angryflower.com/348.html)

------
Madmallard
Robin Hood is an AWFUL economic policy

~~~
fisherjeff
Oh please. Minnesota's tax structure isn't even progressive, let alone some
sort of Robin Hood scenario:

[http://www.itep.org/whopays/states/minnesota.php](http://www.itep.org/whopays/states/minnesota.php)

~~~
tdb7893
Is there a reason that state taxes seem to generally be regressive?

------
ythl
Who keeps submitting these stories with clear political biases to HN?

